# VIP722 HD/SD Channels in Guide



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

My guide has always been set to show both HD and SD channels. I decided to change the Guide Format to show HD channels only. I went to Menu-8-1, selected HD Only under Channel Preferences, and saved the setting. However, when I look at my guide I still see both HD and SD channels. SD only channels are obviously not a problem. Additionally I set No under Banners. But the banners still show up on all channels that display them. My firmware version is L7.21.

I've tried undoing/redoing the settings several times and I've done several hard reboots. Nothing seems to work.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

By selecting the HD only option is will filter out the SD version of the same channel. If there isn't a HD version of that channel you will still see the SD version. There is no way to filter out the bottom banners. For example when turning to the Speed channel you will see the bottom banner.
If you want to see HD only just select that in the guide display.


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

cpdretired said:


> By selecting the HD only option is will filter out the SD version of the same channel. If there isn't a HD version of that channel you will still see the SD version. There is no way to filter out the bottom banners. For example when turning to the Speed channel you will see the bottom banner.
> If you want to see HD only just select that in the guide display.


That's the way I understood HD only to work . . . to filter out the SD version and to only show the HD version of the same channel. No HD version, SD shows in the guide. However, I have checked HD only in the guide display but I still see the HD and SD versions of the same channel (e.g. NBC and NBC HD are listed in the guide). It's the same for every other channel that has both HD and SD versions.

If there's no way to filter out the bottom banner, what then does No Banner do/mean in the guide display?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

palerider said:


> If there's no way to filter out the bottom banner, what then does No Banner do/mean in the guide display?


It hides the demand events available to order at the bottom of the guide.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Hit GUIDE on your remote a few times and it will show "My HD Channels" and ONLY HD channels.


----------

